# Life on Our Bee farm - inatalling 2 queen splits



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

...….here's the next phase of our 2 queen units to follow the previous video. Although mainly for entertainment for our customers, honey products and beekeepers, we hope they have some value for beekeepers who watch to learn (and to critique). By using our modified 2 queen method and making splits at the time of combining the units we get a large crop of honey and a split from each hive to help make up for winter losses. Any beekeeper any size can do this easily. It has been a win/win on our farm for over 2 decades and we hope you'll give it try. The startup management is a bit time consuming but well worth the effort. We did a beekeeping class last year, 3 - 8 hour intensive days and what we found is like us, many folks need to look again and again, let's face it what we do is a bit complicated. We plan to continue making video's through the season so folks can see what and how we do, maybe learn something and hopefully teach us some new tricks as well. I am always open to improvements - My son often reminds me I have a knack for doing things the hard way!! Hope you enjoy it! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ciI0hjjFAQ


----------

